# Building Smoker w/insulated fire box -  Propane assist - add or not?



## TheCook (Jun 29, 2018)

First of all, love this site!  Great info here, but I have a question that I'm wrestling with.  I'm building a offset, reverse flow, insulated firebox, with rib box smoker out of a 250 gal propane tank I had.  I'm not a welder by any means, but enjoy it as a hobby.  My question is about adding propane assist to the firebox for starting.  Is it worth it?  Is it dangerous?  I plan to have the option of cooking with a coal basket or a grate, so the basket kinda limits how long I would make the burner.  Here are some pics of my build up to where I am now.  I've put this decision off as long as I can, time to do it or move on to grinding and painting!  Any other suggestions are also very welcome!


----------



## brent b (Jun 29, 2018)

Well you have already built the Cadillac you might as well deck her out.  Great looking rig. I just start mine with a chimney


----------



## TheCook (Jul 1, 2018)

I do appreciate the compliment, but would like to hear from some folks that have 'gas assist' smokers if there are any out there.


----------



## TexasDixon (Jan 2, 2020)

You're build looks great!!!

Last year I bought a 30" diameter by 64" traditional offset, then converted it to reverse flow.

I just cut the firebox off yesterday and am in the process of building an insulated firebox with a rib cooker on top, almost identical to yours.

How does she cook?

If you were to do it again, are there any changes you would make?


----------

